

Writing an LLVM Pass  - nkurz
http://llvm.org/docs/WritingAnLLVMPass.html

======
iam
I think this is actually really old, it's been around since the early LLVM
versions.

Still, it's definitely the best way to get exposed to writing optimizations
using LLVM. Writing optimization passes ends up being really self-contained
too (just that one file/class, and it 'automatically' gets registered into the
optimizer), so it might be just one of the better ways of learning LLVM
overall.

------
cyrus_
Writing an LLVM pass isn't too bad. Debugging one, on the other hand...

~~~
emiretsky
Debugging is actually not THAT bad once you get used to the debugger.

------
wmat
Thanks for this, I really like this type of post.

